# Favorite Superbowl commercial



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Now that this year's Superbowl is history, what was your favorite commercial?

Mine was the one with the guys on the roof tops BBQ'ing and drinking beer. One of the guys falls through his roof.

Another favorite for the women in my house was the Bud Clydesdales pushing the cart for the younger horse. I have to admit, it was one of the best.

I heard on the radio this morning that the "Magic Fridge" commercial was the overall favorite.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

1. Fed-Ex Cavemen/Dinosaurs

2. Clydesdale Colt

3. The Late Hit

4. Full Throttle (Final part of a multi part ad)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'll go for the 13th edit of the GoDaddy.com spot -- without a doubt, the most compelling, suspenseful and gratifying tv ad in HD I have ever seen. :sure:

Speaking of HD, be sure to take part in the Superbowl "Ho-Hum" HD poll *HERE*.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I was actually pretty underwhelmed with most of the commercials (that I saw, probably only caught about half of them ) this year, but I kinda liked the one with the stadium full of spectators with the cards that show a bottle on one side and the beer glass on the other. Yes, I know it was CGI, but it was still cool!

I know this isn't what you asked, but two of my all-time favorites are Terry Tate Office Linebacker (You know you need a cover sheet...! Hey, Janice! :grin: ), and the one with Cedric the Entertainer, where he's dancing around the kitchen with the Bud Light and it spews all over his girlfriend's hair! Those two still crack me up!! !rolling

Sorry, but if a commercial doesn't leave me ROTFLMAO, or saying "COOOLLL!!", then I'm just not impressed with its attempt to sell me something. 

But that's just me! :grin:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My favorite where the Ameriquest commercials... "Don't Judge To Quickly"

I've loved that campaign since it was premiered last year.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I thought the commercials were generally weak this year, too. Probably my top 3 were:

1. Don't Judge Too Quickly. (The airplane one was pretty hilarious.)

2. Cell Phone with Theft Deterrant.

3. Whopperettes. Why? Because it was so stinkin' ODD. I liked it when they did a "pile-up" on the bun. I couldn't help but think about how proud those actresses would be to have it on their resume that they were a piece of lettuce.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

I liked the Clydesdales playing football and the field being "streaked" by a shorn sheep.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Fed Ex's Caveman/Dinosaurs.

Ameriquest's "Don't Judge Too Quickly"

Most of the Budweiser ads.

[in that order]

The one I hated the msot was that "Whopperettes" one - that was *painful* to watch. Partly because it was so LOOOOONG.. Maybe it just seemed that way.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

My favorites, using USA Today's names for them ( http://www.usatoday.com/money/advertising/admeter/2006-ad-meter-results-chart.htm ):

Bud Light - Office manager motivates employees with hidden bottles.
Budweiser - Young Clydesdale dreams big.
Sprint - Crime deterrent.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

The Clydesdale colt was my favorite by far. 

And, please, if you have a consummable product to promote, don't use the phrase "brown and bubbly" to do it.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

:lol: The Clydesdales playing football and the sheep was one of the best ones


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

The Magic Fridge was my favorite


----------



## Ken Howe (Aug 9, 2005)

1. nextell phone theft deterant hehe.
2. FedEx Caveman
3. streaking sheep


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

In no order

Macgyver Master Card
Cyldesdale colt 
Motorolla Razor - guy throwing paper back at paper boy. 
Ameriquest
Nextell


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

My least favorite commercial was the one showing the officiating crew getting new glasses. OK, so in reality it was the Bud commercial with the little colt pulling the wagon. I thought that was pretty cool. 

John


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's something I saw today..

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/football/front.htm

Scroll about halfway down. There's a block on the right that says: *USA TODAY's 18th annual Ad Meter*. Under that, there's a link that says: View all the ads and rate them yourself. (Sorry, but that link doesn't work right by itself. Have to go from the main Super Bowl page, the link I posted.)

I like the Leonard Nimoy one!  (Didn't see that one last night..)


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Mavrick said:


> The Magic Fridge was my favorite


This had me rofl!

my second favorite was the streaker clydesdale one

my third (and sentimental) favorite was the little pony pulling the carriage with the older clydes pushing behind


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

I liked the FedEx and the Magic Fridge. However, due to some noxious substance spewing out of both orifices (orifii ?) of my body ( :barf: !pu****! ), I only saw the first quarter and slept for about 13 hours until about 8am Monday morning.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

I think the best ads were:
1) Magic Fridge (by far!)
2) Sheep streaking...
3) FedEx Cavemen
4) Office beer/hide and seek (funny)
5) Sprint anti-theft detterent

I think the Ameriquest ad was a bit spooky for kids....didn't mind it personally.


----------



## ecary23 (Feb 4, 2006)

1. Beer in the walls, hide and seek
2. Espn mobile,cool i love sports
3. Magic Fridge


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Ray_Clum said:


> I liked the FedEx and the Magic Fridge. However, due to some noxious substance spewing out of both orifices (orifii ?) of my body ( :barf: !pu****! ), I only saw the first quarter and slept for about 13 hours until about 8am Monday morning.


Yeah, we knew what you meant, Ray, without the visuals! :lol:

Magic Fridge reminds me of _Blast from the Past_... "Leave my elevator alone!" :gott:


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

1. FedEx cavemen
2. Streaking sheep
3. Whopperettes (wife's favorite)

The only one that compelled me to buy something was the Gillete commercial for their new razor. Dang gotta go to Wal-Mart.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I find a lot of commercials actually have the opposite effect on me... and thus ensure I make a point to NOT buy a product I've seen in some commercials!

All-in-all, I think the quality (HD not withstanding) of commercials has been going down in the last few SuperBowls. But maybe that's just me?


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I find a lot of commercials actually have the opposite effect on me... and thus ensure I make a point to NOT buy a product I've seen in some commercials!
> 
> All-in-all, I think the quality (HD not withstanding) of commercials has been going down in the last few SuperBowls. But maybe that's just me?


That's just you j/k 

Personally, I think the ads are getting very creative and the best one's are those you can't forget the first time you view them which is typical of most SBowl ads. Thus, the brand names they are trying to sell get stuck in your head, nevermind the actual product.

The Magic Wall ad was smart and funny. Some Ads will never convince me as humorous as they maybe. The Pepsi ads were cool, especially the Stunt Double  but I have always been a Coke drinker and always will be. Brand loyalty baby!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Most analysts, and consumers for that matter, said the this year's Super Bowl advertisements
were anything but super. Dozens of multi-million dollar commercials got their chance to impress
the largest television audience of the year, but which ones took the marketing trophy?

According to annual data compiled by TiVo, Ameriquest may have gotten the most bang for its
advertising buck as it managed to land both of its spots at the top of the list of favorite ads. 
TiVo bases the annual review of viewer reaction to the commercials, action on the field and the
halftime entertainment on a more than 10,000 household sample of anonymous information.

"Our annual analysis of Super Bowl commercials shows once again that if you want to get the
audiences attention during the game, you've got to get them laughing," said Katie Ho, VP of
consumer marketing at TiVo. "Literally all of the ads replayed most often in TiVo households
utilized humor to deliver their brand message."

Each year TiVo has analyzed how viewers utilize the replay and rewind features on its subscribers
set-top boxes, and interestingly enough, the company says it's been the commercials most often
watched again rather than the action on the field. (Except this year a controversial touchdown call
in the second quarter spurred almost as much replay and rewind activity as the most popular
commercials, the company said.)

TiVo households hit replay, pause or rewind buttons on their remote an average ofabout 100 times
during the Super Bowl broadcast, the analysis shows. TiVo households hit the replay button alone
about 30 times on average during the game.

The list of top 10 most replayed ads in TiVo households were:

1. Ameriquest Friendly Skies

2. Ameriquest That Killed Him

3. Budweiser Streaking Sheep

4. Fed Ex Caveman

5. Michelob Touch Football

6. Bud Light Hidden Bud Lights

7. Sierra Mist Kathy Griffin

8. Bud Light Bear Attack

9. Aleve Leonard Nimoy

10. Bud Light Revolving Wall

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

